# Rock scape nyererei



## ikuzo2015 (Apr 9, 2015)

i have an incoming Pundamilia nyererei and prepared a species tank for them, which one would you think look best and suitable for the fish

1st scape


















2nd scape


















i might move the horizontal right stone to the back in an angled position for a better natural look
what do you think?

sorry for those mts infestation. they're indestructable


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

hi yu'll have to put more rocks in yur tank, they need a great number of hideouts for the female to feel secure.
xris


----------



## ikuzo2015 (Apr 9, 2015)

samaki said:


> hi yu'll have to put more rocks in yur tank, they need a great number of hideouts for the female to feel secure.
> xris


hi samaki, thanks for the suggestion
is it better to pile up the rock in separate stacks forming some caves rather than spread them all wide like this


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Exactly


----------



## ikuzo2015 (Apr 9, 2015)

i've changed the rock scape providing some caves for hiding spot. the fish are in but they're somehow shy and gather at the same spot and stays there. at first i thought it was that my water flow is too strong until i turn the aquarium light off. they seems to be more active exploring the tank entering the caves and sometimes chasing each other. i hope it's a process of acclimating to their new environment because i wouldn't like it if the light is suppose to be off all the time. what do you think? i'll post some photos later


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can't really judge behavior for the first couple days/weeks the fish are in the tank. It's expected that they will be cautious initially. What are the dimensions of the tank? How many fish did you add? Are they unsexed juveniles or adults? Male:female ratio?


----------



## ikuzo2015 (Apr 9, 2015)

i prepared this 20 gallon tank for 1 male and 3 females at first, but when the fish cam there's some kind of mistake. i think the seller sent me 3 males and 2 females if i'm not mistaken, at about 3". a bit crowded imo, i'm gonna have to move 2 males to another tank if anything bad happen.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've never dared to put nyererei in anything shorter than 48" and always had at least 4 females with 1 male/tank. I hope Samaki or StructureGuy will post as they have much more Vic experience than me.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

I have kept nyererei for a long time, and i second the fact that they need a four foot tank. I have found that a third male in a group sometimes works out well, but that is in a group with 8 or more females. With two females, that group is likely not going to do well. Even 1m2f is going to result in females getting stressed to death IMO. And that would even happen in a 4 foot tank. In the tank you have, the group will pick itself apart quickly IMO


----------



## ikuzo2015 (Apr 9, 2015)

ok thanks for the input, i'm going to move them to a bigger tank asap.


----------



## ikuzo2015 (Apr 9, 2015)

hello guys, thanks to your input i've moved the nyerereis to a 150 cm tank

this tank is a new home for my leleupi now, again thanks for the advice


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Any update on the nyerei tank?


----------

